# issues with windows 8



## KentoMaiku (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys i am having two problems. 
First is i can not my old bookmarks on firefox nor chrome.
is there a way to recover those i have the windows old folder not being able to locate anything. 
Is there a way to find the folders via windows 8
After installing 8 is there a way to downgrade back to win 7 with recovery disc w/o wiping all the data? thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, there's no way to "downgrade" from Windows 8. You'll have to restore Windows 7 with your disks.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Firefox bookmarks in newer versons of firefox are stored in a sqlite database called places.sqlite

Easiest solution:

1) Do a search locate you old places.sqlite based on date modified (before you upgraded)
2) Copy the old places.sqlite to your new firefox profile (firefox must be closed!!) under

%APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<RandomChars>.default


----------



## KentoMaiku (Aug 21, 2005)

hey helpful, for the question on the bookmarks. I installed windows 8 and i only find the new folder where i installed firefox. so is it game over for me? to retrieve the bookmarks?


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Well you can try restoring the entire windows 7 os if you wish to go back using these instructions... there should be a windows.old folder

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/933168

Havn't tried it though myself.


----------



## KentoMaiku (Aug 21, 2005)

i did the install on windows 8 with not wiping out the old things. like all my documents are there i just did a search it only searched up the new profile xD


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Is there a windows.old folder on the c: drive?


----------



## KentoMaiku (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes there is!! windows.old


----------



## KentoMaiku (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes I found it. is there a way to do so for chrome as well and are add-ons also wipped from my C:\drive?


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Even better! If you wanted you could attempt to go back to Windows 7! The process should be the same as it was documented for vista support article.

Just note obviously because your using a 'consumer preview' there isn't doing to be any official documentation for what your attempting to do. While there shouldn't be any issues... you will have to use at your own risk!

For your instructions... treat Vista as windows 7 in the instructions as they share the same boot architecture.


----------



## KentoMaiku (Aug 21, 2005)

is there a way for chrome as well. do u suggest I try to do the steps after i paste on the old windows folder to external? thanks!


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

*Step 1: Start the Windows Recovery Environment*
Put the Windows 8 installation disc in the DVD drive, and then restart the computer.

Press a key when you are prompted to restart from the disc.

In the Install Windows window, select a language, a time, a currency, a keyboard input method or other input method, and then click Next.

In the Install Windows window, click Repair your computer.

In the System Recovery Options window, click the version of the Windows 8 operating system that you want to repair, and then click Next.

In the System Recovery Options window, click Command Prompt.

The Command Prompt window opens, and it displays the command prompt. The command prompt is where you will type the commands that are described in the following steps.

*Step 2: Rename the Windows 8 folders*

*Note:* When you type one or more of the commands at the command prompt in the following steps in this section, and you then press ENTER, you may receive the following message:

The system cannot find the file specified. If you receive this message, go to the next step in this section, and then type the command in that next step.

Type the following commands at the command prompt:

Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
c: 
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
ren Windows Windows.8
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
ren "Program Files" "Program Files.8" 
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
ren "Users" "Users.8" 
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
ren "Documents and Settings" "Documents and Settings.8"
　
*Step 3: Copy the contents or move the contents of the Windows.OLD folder*

Type the following commands at the command prompt:

Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
move /y c:\windows.old\windows c:\ 
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
move /y "c:\windows.old\program files" c:\
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
move /y c:\windows.old\users c:\
　
*Step 4: Restore the boot sector and Rebuild BCD for the previous Windows installation*

Type one of the following commands at the command prompt, as appropriate for your situation.

*Note*_ D:_ represents the DVD drive in the following commands. If the DVD drive on the computer is represented by a different letter, such as _E:_, use that letter in the command.

Type the following commands, and then press ENTER: 
_D:_\boot\bootsect /nt60 c:
c:
cd boot
attrib bcd -s -h -r
ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old
bootrec /RebuildBcd
y

*Step 5: Close the Command Prompt window, and then click Restart*

Type the following command at the command prompt, and then press ENTER: 
exit 
Click Restart.

The previous Windows installation will start.

Modified from: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/933168. Copying these instructions for ease of use...as requested. Slight modification to rebuild Boot Configuration Data as well.


----------



## KentoMaiku (Aug 21, 2005)

I will try this method as soon as i figure out how to retrive the chrome bookmarks! is there a way? also another question. once is rebooted to 7 are the old things there? or is just booting to 7 like before?


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

> once is rebooted to 7 are the old things there? or is just booting to 7 like before?


yes... your programs, personal files (including chrome/firefox favorites), and os will all be restored and you computer should be exactly at the the point of time before you upgraded to Windows 8.

Bookmarks whether for firefox or chrome is stored in the users profile, one of the steps is to restore the windows 7 users profile directory hence all your files should be there.


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know if I am right but if you go to the bottom right corner you can get the bar and click on Search. Everything in your computer will be listed. After the page loads keep moving to the right. It's like a new Start button but has more on it. I hope we can delete things we don't want in the new release.


----------

